# New Specialized Camber FSR: Front and Rear Quick Releases



## jaynana (23 Sep 2013)

hi all,

i just bought a Specialized Camber FSR - a fantastic mean looker! loving it!

just one question though - the front and the rear quick releases are different designs. i can't help but wonder that the front had got swapped at assembly. photos below:

what do you think please?

Rear:



Front:


----------



## Crackle (23 Sep 2013)

The rear looks like a 12mm thru axle, not QR at all. Specs on the Evans website seem to confirm this.


----------



## jaynana (23 Sep 2013)

i see.. thanks! yes the spec says its a 12mm thru axle on the rear..


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Sep 2013)

Don't wory about it - I have a pair of specialized wheels that he different skewers due tohubs being different (front is Specialized hub whereas rear is DT Swiss).


----------

